# Interior Smells Like Crayons



## icefox (Mar 26, 2007)

Well the title says it. I bought the car like that, I guess i didnt notice the smell, Its not an unbearable smell just odd. Im going to take out the seats and totally clean them down. Anyone else have this problem lol.


----------



## icefox (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rusty Shackelford (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (icefox)*

don't bother cleaning... all mk4s smell like crayons.


----------



## icefox (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Rusty Shackelford)*

hahaha are you serious??


----------



## Rusty Shackelford (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (icefox)*

yip... nature of the beast. new beetles are often worse.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rusty Shackelford)*

the only mk4's ive had that smell like crayons were the ones that had leather seats. everything i had with cloth seats smelled fine. cleaning never helped btw.


----------



## ems01jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Rusty Shackelford)*

This is too funny! I've had at least 4-5 people who have been in my car and commented that it "smells like crayons"... I always figured it was the smell of me wrecking the clutch or something!


----------



## Rusty Shackelford (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (urbancynic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urbancynic* »_the only mk4's ive had that smell like crayons were the ones that had leather seats. everything i had with cloth seats smelled fine. cleaning never helped btw.

I part mk4s out pretty regularly.... some with cloth smell like it. I like it, reminds me of elementary school.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rusty Shackelford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty Shackelford* »_
I part mk4s out pretty regularly.... some with cloth smell like it. I like it, reminds me of elementary school.

yeah, i like it too.


----------



## Onodrim (May 9, 2006)

My wife's 2001 Jetta Wolfsburg (black cloth) has the same smell. We got a couple of those odor absorber things in the plastic tubs from Home Depot, and stuck them under the seats. Worked pretty well. I've heard is has to do with the carpet adhesive or something.


----------



## icefox (Mar 26, 2007)

yea i have a 2001 black cloth wolfsburg, i guess im pretty used to it now, but its pretty ****ty to have your car smelling like a 3rd grade art room


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (icefox)*

<-------Black leather GLS....smells like crayons.... maybe I should get a harlequine paint job


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

My 03 wolf dosent smeel like them, I just got lucky I guess, but I heard it had to do with the sealers in the door, that black crap that oozes out on hot days onto your sideskirts.


----------



## boeing727 (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (VW_Stalker_07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Stalker_07* »_My 03 wolf dosent smeel like them, I just got lucky I guess, but I heard it had to do with the sealers in the door, that black crap that oozes out on hot days onto your sideskirts.

You got it ... it is the door sealer. My 2001 always smelled like it too. My mom loved that smell.


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (boeing727)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boeing727* »_
You got it ... it is the door sealer. My 2001 always smelled like it too. My mom loved that smell.









well when I first bought the car, the smell was sorta there, so I left the car out in the sun and let all that crap run out, took about a week or so. now no more smell


----------



## Mauler_2.5 (Aug 23, 2006)

FABREEZE!!! go to costco and buy a 4 pack, and then your car will smell light and fruity in just one squirt


----------



## VW_Stalker_07 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Mauler_2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mauler_2.5* »_FABREEZE!!! go to costco and buy a 4 pack, and then your car will smell light and fruity in just one squirt









niice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sa01-18t (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: (VW_Stalker_07)*

Same man...My 01 mk4 smelled like crayons too. I did some research and found that it is due to the cemical used in the plastic dye or rubber coating. Mine pretty much went away after cleaning and deoderizer, but you might be sol...


----------



## VR6 Jetta 96 (Mar 11, 2006)

i want my car to smell like crayons


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Jetta 96)*

Yup my 01 smells like a crayola box and I get reminded of it everytime someone new gets in my car.


----------



## Don1289 (Mar 12, 2007)

a girl told me that my mk3 smells like crayons


----------



## Porpoise Hork (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Don1289)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don1289* »_a girl told me that my mk3 smells like crayons









just tell her you got hungry ate a box of crayons and let out a massive fart just before you got to her place.


----------



## 8vMeX (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: (Porpoise Hork)*

ha thats funny i'v had my car for like 2months now and everyone that gets in it for the first time says it smells like crayons.. except my one friend who says it smells like cat piss







drives me nuts cause if i leave my windows down while its hot while im walking to my car i can smell it from like 5 feet away.


----------



## cruzerglx (Oct 7, 2006)

I have had 3 mk4's and all of them smelled like crayons. I got to the point that i would just tell people before they got in, Hey I can give you a ride but my car smells like the crayola factory.


----------



## vwnuts57 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (cruzerglx)*

Vw had me replace the carpeting if someone complained too much about the crayon smell......


----------



## scr8dubbn (Oct 4, 2005)

i worked for vw detailing...its useually the stuff they use to scotch guard the interior...**** gave me a headach smelling it all day long


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Jetta 96)*

yeah, me too


----------



## TORMENTOR (Jun 28, 2007)

*Go Green*

I love this post, do you know the toxic smell you are enjoying (masked by crayon) is poison? GO GREEN (crayon that is)! haa haa!
Hey crayon never hurt nobody, and crayon is much better that other unfavorable scents.
Hey I knew a girl who had an Scion XB and had a horrible







stench in it. They looked everywhere and finally discovered a dead squirrel in it. true story.








Just look at this squirrel runnng towards that Golf!








So thank God your's smells like toxic crayons XOXO

_Modified by TORMENTOR at 2:26 PM 7-15-2007_

_Modified by TORMENTOR at 2:27 PM 7-15-2007_

_Modified by TORMENTOR at 3:11 PM 7-15-2007_

_Modified by TORMENTOR at 3:13 PM 7-15-2007_


_Modified by TORMENTOR at 3:36 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## Br4n3188 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (icefox)*

BEST FORUM POST I'VE EVER READ!!!
I own a 95 passat glx 5-speed with cloth interior and it smells like crayola too! A buddy of mine owns a 96 passat glx with leather interior and it smells too!!! friends comment on the smell in my car all the time. I always just told them "that's just how _V-Dubs_ smell" assuming that was true since my buddys smelled the same as mine... But now I know it really is the way _ALL_ VW's smell...


----------



## blkpain1.8t (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (Br4n3188)*

The crayon smell is caused by the parafin wax in the doors and chassis of MKIV models. It smells like crayons because it basically is crayons, in raw form anyway. VW uses it as a sound deadener. Yes it leaks out of the doors and chassis on hot days and is a pain in the ass. This info came straight from the dealer. They actually warned me about the oozing prior to me purchasing the car. 
Some cars have more smell than oozing, and others have more oozing than smell. I have little to no smell but TONS of oozing every summer on my '03 GTI 1.8T.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
It's a very common problem, but nothing to be alarmed over. More of a nusiance than anything.








The best thing I have found to clean the remnants of the ooz is a plastic scraper, some goo gone and a good clay barring followed by a nice wax job.


----------



## Uturn (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (icefox)*

my buddy's GF's MK4 Diesel smells like crayons too. Must be the carpet adhesive, or door seal adhesive like previously stated in this forum. Personally I like the smell it makes VW's unique in their own way







Happy dubbin


----------



## icefox (Mar 26, 2007)

haha i didnt know this post would be so popular!


----------



## mdc632 (Aug 12, 2007)

my 01 wolfsberg jetta 1.8t smelled horribly of crayons when i bought it. its gone away mostly or i am just used to it. the only thing i can really smell it on is my hands from touching the steering wheel. the worst part about it is I absolutely hate crayons more than anything.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (mdc632)*

I was told this was the wax they spray on at the factory to help against corrosion during shipping overseas. My car had that smell for years but now most of its melted away or fallen off.


----------



## GOIN EURO (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dogger)*

No crayons here!








....just some other funked up smell!


----------



## b554me (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (icefox)*

I'll confirm too, my Passat smells like crayons as well. I actually couldn't think of a way to describe it until i read this post..lol
My car is garaged a lot, so that smell may never go away.


----------



## nsjetta (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (icefox)*

numerous people say the same about my 2001 cloth jetta...i dont mind...i like it


----------



## Jamgrass (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, this is a good post most mk4 owners can relate to! I just tell people that somebody stuck crayons in the air conditioner. I'm glad to find out that it is completely normal for my car to smell like crayons. I don't mind it, it's very german..


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

yeah the crayon smell is from the carpeting, and the dash pad that lines the firewall inside the car.. after thoes items are replaced, the smell is gone...


----------



## drkmrk4 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (GOIN EURO)*

This is funny mine smelled like crap for like a week when I drove it across country but now it smells new like crayons again and I love it and my mom also for some reason loves the smell of my car, even after I febreeze it, the crayone smell always comes back.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (drkmrk4)*

That is crazy! We thought we were the only one. My girls has an 01 Jetta and no matter what we do, we cant get the crayon smell out of her car!


----------



## 2focusd (Sep 2, 2007)

Every MKIV that I've ever been in has also smelled like crayons and it's absolutely hilarious to me that I found a thread on here discussing that since I always thought I was just crazy, haha.
MKVs don't have that smell do they?








-Brian


----------



## psbvf6 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (2focusd)*

lol this is pretty funny. my friends always make fun that my car smells like crayons..and any1 new that gets in the car they warn b4 they get in that my car smells like a crayon box haha. oh well, better than something really disgusting


----------



## Sladage (Aug 16, 2005)

Mk4's are a hit or miss with the crayon smell.


----------



## ReadTheBook (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (8vMeX)*

I have a black 03 gti
The cat piss thing doesn't sound so far off in my case. I have the same problem that has just started happening about 2 months ago. I've had the car just short of 4 years. Its really been bothering me a lot.
Now i stumble on this thread... I don't think it smells like crayons at all, but my girl does.
So no one seems to have a solid solution for this...and i'm sure VW doesn't want to do anything about it...I'm kinda getting more and more turned off by the things that are happening to my car that is still under warranty that they won't cover...


----------



## MB1.8T (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (GOIN EURO)*

Tuff Stuff upholstery cleaner and Febreeze Auto, both work wonders for my sport velour interior. I only get the smell if I have to hit the defrost, or maybe the heat first time in a season.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (MB1.8T)*

Our kids crayons smell like our Mk4 wagon...


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (GOIN EURO)*

when i had my beetle i got it all the time i never smelt it tho ever i always thougt it smelled like "POTpourii" lmao


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (newbluevw)*

both my cloth jetta and the misses' leather beetle are crayony. the smeel started to go away after awhile in her bug, so when you changed her cabin air filter, she left a crayon on top on the new filter element


----------



## FNR32 (Nov 7, 2006)

My R32 never had that smell, but i have been in some that did.


----------



## GOIN EURO (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (FNR32)*

This is the funniest thread I've ever ****ing read!!!! Been in THREE since reading this and ALL of them smelled like crayons! True story! Haha


----------



## jettaturbo00 (Aug 12, 2007)

haha i laughed when i read this because ive had a few people get in my car and say the same thing, i never noticed..i thought they were crazy


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (icefox)*

They all do! Just accept it, cause it is part of what makes the VW superior. The smell of crayons is similar to and often confused for the smell of superior German engineering. It just is....... breath it .....smell it..... love it........




































The only difference from car to car is that some of us were blessed with the brightest crayon in the box.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW QT w a booty (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (JLS6011)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLS6011* »_The crayon smell is caused by the parafin wax in the doors and chassis of MKIV models. The best thing I have found to clean the remnants of the ooz is a plastic scraper, some goo gone and a good clay barring followed by a nice wax job.

*OMG* Thank you for this post!!! Seriously I'm all reading along here thinking I wish my car smelled like crayons, and this add on is GENUIS! I couldnt figure out wtf the wax drips were on my garage floor!! 120 degree's in the summer will do that to ya I guess. THANK YOU!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mshab356 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Interior Smells Like Crayons (VW QT w a booty)*

that smell you guys have isnt crayons or the wax...that just my B.O.








http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mz1...earch=


----------

